

Wikileaks are for-hire mercenaries (Cryptome founder John Young) - sasvari
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/12/07/cryptome_on_wikileaks/

======
iwr
I'll grant it that the hero here is Bradley Manning, who should really receive
more support.

------
swombat
Interesting, but if that's true, why doesn't anyone leak some kind of
documents proving it?

------
iwr
The claim is that Assage is selling some of the secret documents on the side
instead of making them public. Is there some proof to that?

~~~
AndyKelley
I think the claim is that Wikileaks is getting a crapton of publicity and
hence donations and isn't really a non-profit organization, but in fact is
designed to make the Wikileaks founders rich.

I think the solution to this claim is obvious: Wikileaks's budget should be
100% transparent to everybody. Is it? I don't know where it is. If it turns up
somewhere, then we can judge for ourselves whether it is a scam; if it is not
available, then Wikileaks is a hypocritical organization and the claim is
probably true.

